# Fattest DeX Business Model: PancakeSwap Clone Script



## JohnVictor1 (Dec 21, 2022)

The PancakeSwap clone is a copy of the most popular exchange, PancakeSwap, constructed on the Binance smart chain blockchain network. The clone exchange functions function similarly to the original PancakeSwap. Many business owners are keen to spend their time and resources creating a Defi exchange with cutting-edge features like PancakeSwap because they are aware of the financial elements of building such an exchange platform. A top-tier Defi exchange creation firm provides a flawless *PancakeSwap clone script* created with the capabilities of the original exchange.


----------

